# i suddenly recover 50% .. strange..experince



## Myself (Apr 16, 2014)

i get dp/dr after a trauma .... 2 year ago

i take some antidpressent & benzo ..

i take clonazapam 3 times a day .. cuz my anxiety gone so high .. i feel i had losing my self completely.

bt after 8 months .. i take antidepressent which is norepinephirne + serotonin reuptake

without any benzo .. my dp/dr get more worse .. i get sleep disturbance ..... i suddenly quite this med after 3 days ..

that night i take clonzapam 0.5 and lexapro 10mg for normal sleep.

when i wake in the morning my dp/dr gone ..50% ... i feel my mind is out of the dp/dr trap.


----------



## marry1985 (Dec 1, 2013)

Lucky you! I wish you the best. I m taking an antidepressant ...my dp is getting worse, I ve lost all my memories and myself. I m hopeless...no personality..nothing.


----------



## Simone1986 (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi Mary, that is completely normal when you are in extreme anxiety (even though you don't feel anxious). I was the same, but trust me all you emotions will come back when you can accept what you're going through.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

I had the same experience in 2004. I didn´t know I had DP then. I was on Cymbalta 60.mg and I said to my psychiatrist; "Okay, I might have a subjective psychosis -lets try some Abilify" So I took 10.mg Abylify and I got so anxious and more DR. So to relax more tip Abilify was out of the system I got Clonazepam 2.mg before sleep. Next day I woke up and DP was reduce significantly . It work for 6.mounths. Now I am trying a theory that DP is a parasympatic stress disorder were you close emotions down - that is done by the dorsal vagus nerve. I is another Vagus nerve called ventral vagus that is the normal relaxed nerve -and pleasant nerve. The idea is that in DP you have become so stress that you are permanently in the dorsal vagus state and can´t come back to the normal ventral vagus. There is an interaction between the dorsal vagus and the ventral vagus. If the Ventral vagus is stimulated then the dorsal vagus is inhibited. There is an interaction between the heart rhythm and breath. I used a biofeedback machine called a stress eraser that tells my when i shall exhale in relation to my heart rhythm so the ventral vagus is stimulated. So I am training my ventral vagus to be more potent so it can inhibit my dorsal vagus. Vagus stimulation has been done in some refractory depressed were a vagus stimulator has been operated in. They have to be stimulated for 7.mounths before one can see an effect. I am stimulating with biofeedback for 2-3 hours a day and have done so for 3 and a half month so I will be in september before I can say if it works. I am dreaming and lot more and i have a more clear sense of my body and some moments of two minded state -one DP -one no DP. So sense of a small progression but not clear enough to be definitely. There is an alliterative to the Stresseraser biofeedback and that is the Emwave and Emwave2 system. The Stresseraser uses battery and I have to change every 2.days. The Emwave can recharge and has a finger sensor and an ear clip sensor and can be put to a iPhone/ipad and PC. But cost some more than the stresseraser. DPD in this model is a parasympatic stress disorder that has to be cured by making and stimulation a "Safe parasympatic state" (ventral vagus). DP is dorsal vagus


----------

